# Donkey Feet, Petunia and Gucci



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 22, 2007)

These are pictures of our two donkeys' feet when we got them 2 years ago. Petunia was 11 months pregnant and also had a shoulder that would pop in and out. She is doing really well now. Unfortunately Gucci died 6 months later of a heart attack. Here are their pictures. First is Gucci's front feet.







Now we have poor Petunia.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 22, 2007)

Poor things. I can't see how anyone could not take care of them. They were lucky to have you.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Sep 22, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]those are bad



, poor things. i will email you pictures of a couple of the donkies i looked at. won't ever understand what people are thinking. Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh how sad :no: I don't understand how anyone can do that to an animal.


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 22, 2007)

:



: Poor poor baby!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 22, 2007)

Petunia is lucky to own you :aktion033:

Gucci too :aktion033:

I am so glad you saw past those hooves



:

*how is Petunia with hoof care?


----------

